# What a day out at the wreck.



## shreve66 (Jun 13, 2008)

I recently posted a topic about needing a little help, 

" http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic128130-20-1.aspx " and was sent a few messages from a couple of people about some public spots. I went from spending 8 hours a day for several days catching very few fish, to catching so many fish that I was throwing them back, all within just a couple of hours.



0615 we put in at Sherman's Cove, 0630 we stopped at the bait boat and grabbed 40 Cigar for 20.00. By 0700, we were anchored up, and by 0930 we had realized just how good of information we had received from the wonderful people from the PFF. 



We hooked up with over 20 keeper Red Snapper, about 30 or more Black, about 10 Lane, and only 1 AJ that was too small, but still fun to catch. 



Thanks again for the help and here are a few pics from yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Man Glad you got on some good fish!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, and that is what this forum is all about.:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job. Great report. 



:usaflag


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great catch :clap and i can almost here the excitement in your voice from the post. glad you had a good day. keep it up and keep postn the pics. :clap


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

IfI am not mistaken, that's not an amber jack. It's an almaco jack as evidenced by the dark stripe across the eye. They are excellent eating and it looks like a keeper.


----------



## shreve66 (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh well, I just assumed it was an AJ. I did some research on how to tell the difference in the jacks, but I figure by the time I count the gill rakers and the dorsal fins, the fish would be getting close to dying. And another thing, most fish look a little different at younger ages than they do once they get bigger. here is what i found when I did some research on the jacks. 



_The greater amberjack has a bluish-brown back, and a wide amber-brown stripe down the length of each side. A dark bar extends diagonally from the dorsal fin through each eye. Unless it is a very large specimen, it is easily confused with several other species.



They may be distinguished from each other by the number of gill rakers, the length of the anal fin base, and the numbers of spines and rays in the dorsal fin.



Gill rakers are the finger-like extensions projecting forward from the front gill arch. Greater amberjacks have 11-19 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 7 dorsal fin spines, and 30-34 dorsal fin rays.







Lesser amberjacks have 21-24 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 8 dorsal fin spines, and 29-32 dorsal fin rays.



Almaco jacks have 21-26 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 7 dorsal fin spines, and 28-31 dorsal fin rays.



Banded rudderfish have a short anal fin base, 12-16 gill rakers, 8 dorsal fin spines, and 34-39 dorsal fin rays. _


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

The way I remember is that the greater has less gill rakers and the Lesser has more.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catches. It sure does help having some decent spots to drop.


----------



## mmcfarland (May 6, 2008)

great report. i am actually heading that way this week and i am going to be giving it a try. any info on bottom spots out of destin would be much appreciated!! you could pm me if you like. the outriggers are not in so we are going to try to drop some baits.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, thats a nice looking box of fish. That was definitely an Amber Jack. Almaco's dorsal fin is taller and hooks toward the tail like this.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What Ocean man just said. The easiest way to quicly spot an Almaco is the much longer, curved back dorsal fin, almost like a fin you would see on a tropical like fish, angles or something. Both the jacks have the black stripe over hte eye. The black stripe shows up VERY vivid underwater with the color contrast, and is the best spot to aim for for a kill while spearfishing, just an inch or so behind the eye in the stripe.

Underwater also the shape of them, when you see them swimming together, is very apparant. The AJ are longer and slender shaped, whereas an Almaco is shaped more like a pompano, with a narrorwer, but taller body. 

But both are great fried!!!!

And by the way...glad you did good out there! Nice catch a fish!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

congrats again. I am really glad those numbers worked out for you. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job! That's a nice box of fish!!

Bob


----------



## shreve66 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks again to all of you who helped me out and I will post some more photos on my next outing. I just checked in from leave today, so it looks like it wont be til this weekend, weather permitting of course.

still looking for my first keeper AJ, so I am going to try another hole that was given to me. til then, take care and good luck to everyone


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Great report and pics! Thanks for sharing both. Continued success to you and your crew.


----------

